# The best Pit Bull video Ever!!



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I hope the first 10 seconds doesnt get me in trouble 
I love it @ 1:54
YouTube - ‪The Best Pit Bull Video Ever!‬‏

I love compilations like these!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great video! Loved it!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats an awsome vid, i love it as well


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


except is shows treadmills associated with dog fighting.. most ppl cant run to keep up with these dogs they need to run the equivilent of alaskan sled dogs .. basically .. great message!!! though thanks for sharing!!! upruns:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ugh i gotta use a comp to see. I gotta wait
Till I go home.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome vid HJ, that is one of the better ones I have seen  Thanks for posting


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good vid..Im stealing and posting on FB


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Mill....mill you say FH....i do not know what a mill is. But i did get a excersiser with roller carpet option


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute , some of those jumps those dogs did like the frisbee on the rope WOW. Love the ones twith that dog and the siamese cat was hilarious when it popped outta the bag and then hanging out on the tire lol.


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

the cat on the tire is sooo funny


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

bump ** for awesomeness


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy mother of vicious dogs!!! How in the heck did I miss this video!? Looking back at the date, I believe I was on a hiatus at that time and that is how I missed it. Thanks for bumping it back up HJ!! Love it!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

It tells me it is banned in my country do to copyright law... Wth?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

DickyT said:


> It tells me it is banned in my country do to copyright law... Wth?


You must've clicked something wrong lol. Operator error.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennaleigh820 (Feb 14, 2014)

love this video i never knew they could jump that high.....


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You must've clicked something wrong lol. Operator error.


I'm an IT guy... I don't generally make mistakes with computer. I can, I'm not perfect and in this case it was my error to try and view it through youtube on my phone and not on my laptop....

Works fine on my laptop, I just had to open up the firewall to the port at my desk to allow me out to the interwebs :roll:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

See! Everyone makes mistakes, lol. Even the IT folks! Ha ha. Glad you were able to see it though. Sneaky guy, going around the firewall at work. lol


----------

